# Bird in Maplewood, NJ



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here is the link to this bird when I first got in on 911.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=146706&postcount=1

Seems no owner is to be found and I am literally begging for someone to take this bird. Running out of options.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Not much help, but if anyone is coming to California  he's welcome to live here. Of course the odds of anyone coming here are probably slim to none but.....I think it's too hot for shipping and I've never done it so I'm not sure how that would go. I wish you much luck though!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I got to looking and found about 5 or 6 local clubs. They are all in about 30 to 40 mile radius from this guy. Hopefully there's one kind soul in the bunch that will give this poor bird a home.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

They can ship this bird to me. He'll just go in the horse barn with the rest of the rescues. I'll pay for box/shipping. Just let me know if he still needs a home.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> They can ship this bird to me. He'll just go in the horse barn with the rest of the rescues. I'll pay for box/shipping. Just let me know if he still needs a home.
> Daryl


Thank you for the offer. I sent him some info last night and haven't heard back from him. I've gotten a couple of offers today to take the bird, I've just got to get in touch with this guy and find out what he's done and what he wants to do. I'll keep you in mind. Renee


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think he took the bird to Gretchen today .. I know I saw a post to that effect come through in 911.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> I think he took the bird to Gretchen today .. I know I saw a post to that effect come through in 911.
> 
> Terry


yep, just was going to post that here...........

The bird is going to a re-habber for now. I'll have to contact her and see what happens with the birds after she gets them. I don't know if she keeps them or adopts them out???.......all I know is the bird now has somewhere to go and be with other pigeons. I"M SO HAPPY!!!!!


----------

